# ID // Large brown vivid printed spider



## Godzirra (Jun 21, 2008)

So my husband went to his corvette (car), to try and get it ready for a clean and drive. To his suprise he came across this spider........he ran in and took some pictures, i don't know much about spiders. I tried to compare it to wolf spider, but it just doesn't look like it could be one.


We'd estimate it to be 2 inches (not including legs).
We live in West Virginia/USA (our whole front and back yards are nothing but trees and woods)


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 21, 2008)

Geolycosa sp anyone?


----------



## Moltar (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen spiders similar to this while camping in Monroe county, WV. I once got a good, close look at one that was very much like this except with more of a tiger striped abdomen. Same body shape, mottled legs, non-hairiness... There's some cool bugs over there in Appalachia.


----------



## Godzirra (Jun 21, 2008)

I've broken it down with your guys help, to two different spiders it might be,


one 
Hogna helluo; benign species
Fishing spider;  Dolomedes tenebrosus species


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 21, 2008)

maybe hogna georgicola


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 21, 2008)

looks to be a hefty -sized spider-- helluo not quite so beefy.  thats my 2 cents


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 21, 2008)

The eyes point toward The hogna species. The Dolomedes have only 2 rows and from what I've seen, they are close together. The wolf spiders Hogna [lycosa] sp. have 3 rows with the gap between rows as in the pics above. As far as I know this is the easiest way to differentiate the two.


----------



## crpy (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately not Dolomedes


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, its some sort of wolf... the eye pattern says it all.  I've seen pics of wolfs that have that same striping on the legs... I can't remember what they are... but check bugguide.net


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Jul 2, 2008)

I grew up down there, in Mingo County. Unfortunately, I was arachnophobic until just recently, or I would have paid a LOT more attention to the many fascinating species of spiders. 

This does resemble a Hogna sp., for sure.

Please post more photos of mountain spiders!


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 2, 2008)

It's surely lycosidae... I don't know that hogna is correct.  There are 800 different wolf species, and a number of different genus.  Bugguide.net has a lot of pics and can get you a lot closer to an ID.


----------

